# Almost two weeks old



## leeta84 (Mar 16, 2020)

They are getting rather adventurous. I've had to put a couple back in their nest box a few times now. But they are almost at the 2 week mark and I believe their eyes are beginning to open so they should be able to find their own way soon.

All but one is so much bigger than our first litter that died around this time. Mums doing  A LOT better this round. Though she look like hell. I'm sure it's rough raising 8 little ones hehe.


----------



## Miss mouse (Mar 18, 2020)

leeta84 said:


> They are getting rather adventurous. I've had to put a couple back in their nest box a few times now. But they are almost at the 2 week mark and I believe their eyes are beginning to open so they should be able to find their own way soon.
> 
> All but one is so much bigger than our first litter that died around this time. Mums doing  A LOT better this round. Though she look like hell. I'm sure it's rough raising 8 little ones hehe.
> 
> View attachment 71092 View attachment 71093


I can’t believe how small the tiny one is! They’re all from the same litter? That brindle colour is gorgeous. I have 2 litters off 1 week olds and I can’t believe the size difference.


----------



## leeta84 (Mar 19, 2020)

Miss mouse said:


> I can’t believe how small the tiny one is! They’re all from the same litter? That brindle colour is gorgeous. I have 2 litters off 1 week olds and I can’t believe the size difference.



Adorable!  I want a black bunny someday  
What breed are your babies? Ours are English Angoras.
We had two small ones in this litter. One didn't make it but the other one is doing great even if its a bit smaller than it's brothers and sisters.  I'm kinda partial to that one cuz I hand fed it a few times.  I really hope it's a girl, I've been calling it a her so far lol.


----------



## Miss mouse (Mar 19, 2020)

The left/tan is mostly Flemish and the right/black is basically unknown but some Flemish as well.
I find my boys are sweeter anyway so I’m sure she’ll be lovely no matter what gender she is.


----------



## leeta84 (Mar 20, 2020)

I hope they will all be sweet. Both Mom and Dad are great rabbits (course they are the only rabbits I've ever had lol) but only time will tell.

I've always thought flemish giants would be fun, though the space they must need has got to be crazy.  Not that space is an issue for me living on almost 4 acres it is the building a shelter for them that would be my problem. lol


----------



## Miss mouse (Mar 20, 2020)

We live on 13 acres and we are building a moveable run for them for the summer. Our winter housing is a large insulated shack with 7 cages in it. We also have our original partially enclosed hutch. So we have lots of space.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 20, 2020)

They will love a rabbit tractor!!  We have three and plan on building at least a few more.  right now I have about 50 rabbits, but hope to sell a bunch for Easter?  Not lucky right now, 8 think due to Corona.  People are coming tonigh5 to buy two!. In my one litter right now, I have a tiny one...at least half the size of the rest.  Had that in a different litter last time..I worried, but it was fine!  Some of my bucks are nicer than my does...it seems does get funny after they get bred....I have one tha5 was so cuddly...she’s had two false pregnancies..now she’s due any day...she’s mean now.  Miss the old bunny.one tip for when the6 start jumpin* out of the nest....we’ll, it’s getting warmer so maybe you have the watered up...but, in the winter...use shallow water bowls...refill often.  Last year we lost two babies because the6 jumped in the water but couldn’t jump back out.  Broke our hearts because was our faults.  And, yes, I’ve definitely found, that when you bottle feed them...the6 are more bonded to you!!


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Mar 20, 2020)

We use water bottles. I realize that might be uses full for yall during the winter but figure i throw that option out there.


----------



## Miss mouse (Mar 20, 2020)

We also use water bottles as we have our rabbit shack heated and insulated just above freezing. We had 2 babies escape their nest last night and one got its head stuck through the side of the cage. They were quite chilled when we found them but both were rescued, warmed up, and we made momma feed them before we put them away with higher walls around the nest now. We were very fortunate not to lose either.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 20, 2020)

I’ve had babies jump out and get stuck in the tiny space between the nest box and the cage wall...so now I try to leave a bit of room.  Bu5 when they are too small, they just can’t find their way back in....that’s really nice that your hutches are insulated.  What will you do in the summer?  Make new hutches?  Rabbits actually do much better in the cold than the heat...and a lot of people put frozen water bottles in with bunnies in the hot days to cool them.  Some people mist them.  I do both some days.  I lift my hutch lids in early morning, when it’s cool, and shut by noon, so the sun doesn’t get hot, since the6 like shade.  Perhaps you can easily take out the insulation?  Yeah, nothings ever easy...


----------



## Miss mouse (Mar 25, 2020)

Do you have updated pics of your cute babies?


----------



## leeta84 (Mar 26, 2020)

Well they should be 3 weeks now and pictures are getting difficult to take due to how active they have become LOL
I took them all out yesterday to get individual pictures and mark their ears so that I could identify the  dark ones better if need be. It didn't go so well LOL
I'll post the few pictures that worked and if I knew how to post the nanny cam footage I would lol They are just so active lol


----------



## Miss mouse (Mar 26, 2020)

That’s so cute!


----------



## leeta84 (Apr 6, 2020)

Baby Play day! They are almost 5 weeks old now
   

Yup didn't work out lol. They could squeeze through the bars no problem and once a few of the figured it out thats all the did lol.

Momma got time out and babies got put back in the cage.


----------



## leeta84 (Apr 6, 2020)

leeta84 said:


> Baby Play day! They are almost 5 weeks old now
> View attachment 72122 View attachment 72124 View attachment 72125 View attachment 72126
> 
> Yup didn't work out lol. They could squeeze through the bars no problem and once a few of the figured it out thats all the did lol.
> ...


My flash was on sooo of course all the eyes came out weird.


----------

